# Animal Plastics discount?



## Shaif (Oct 7, 2016)

Is anyone else wanting to buy an Animal Plastics enclosure? Maybe we could try to get a group discount?
Does anyone know of other discounts for AP? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2016)

In case anyone wants to look at their web page:

http://www.apcages.com/home/


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 7, 2016)

I could go for some T70's (3 $2025 or 4 $2700) and some T30's (3 $1875). Which is a great deal of $$, so what kind of discount are you suggesting would be doable? $4575 at the high end or 

I think I could build plywood enclosures, pay myself $20/hr and come out ahead.


----------



## Shaif (Oct 8, 2016)

Lol! Will, could you make me one too? Then we might both be ahead?

Looks like you have a huge collection. I'm only looking for one cage, but want the largest I can get.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 4, 2016)

Shaif said:


> Lol! Will, could you make me one too? Then we might both be ahead?
> 
> Looks like you have a huge collection. I'm only looking for one cage, but want the largest I can get.




Tom's night-houses and what I think of as a grow-out chambers seem to be a good model. I can build these things, but it all takes time.


----------



## Shaif (Nov 4, 2016)

I have looked at Tom's plans. They are pretty fabulous. If you (or anyone) finds yourself with some extra time on your hands, I would buy an enclosure. I think many people would.
Sadly, I do not have any skill in this area. And I'm very likely to nail my thumb to a wall by accident. I would rather pay you than the ensuing hospital bills......


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 4, 2016)

Shaif said:


> I have looked at Tom's plans. They are pretty fabulous. If you (or anyone) finds yourself with some extra time on your hands, I would buy an enclosure. I think many people would.
> Sadly, I do not have any skill in this area. And I'm very likely to nail my thumb to a wall by accident. I would rather pay you than the ensuing hospital bills......



Well the shipping alone of something I might build would be more than a delivered animal plastics enclosure.


----------



## Shaif (Nov 5, 2016)

Yes, I think you are correct. Shipping would be crazy. I do think the animal Plastics cages are awesome, but would like the top panel to be plexiglass. 
They make them for stackability, so all the tops are closed, but would be better for torts with a transparent top (IMHO).


----------



## Prognathodon (Nov 5, 2016)

Shaif said:


> Yes, I think you are correct. Shipping would be crazy. I do think the animal Plastics cages are awesome, but would like the top panel to be plexiglass.
> They make them for stackability, so all the tops are closed, but would be better for torts with a transparent top (IMHO).


AP will do custom work - my son had an enclosure for his skink built to sit on a particular set of shelving. Call and see if they can do it, Ali is super-nice.

NAYY, just a happy customer (8 AP cages in the house, at least 4 to go)


----------



## Shaif (Nov 6, 2016)

That's good to know! I just sent them an email. I'll see if they can do a glass/plexiglass top. 

Thanks!


----------



## Shaif (Nov 10, 2016)

Prognathodon said:


> AP will do custom work - my son had an enclosure for his skink built to sit on a particular set of shelving. Call and see if they can do it, Ali is super-nice.
> 
> NAYY, just a happy customer (8 AP cages in the house, at least 4 to go)




Thank you for the info! I talked to Ali today. She's so nice!

We are trying to customize the T70. It's massive! 8 feet! She may be able to give me some viewing/plexiglass on the top. Maybe putting hinge doors on the top.

I'll let you know how it goes! Not cheap-- for sure-- but hopefully it will last a long time!


----------

